# FINAL PICS MTM / BespokeToronto under$1000Cdn



## Mike In T.O.

I have to pass this info along to my fellow Canadians. A year ago I visited and purchased 5 bespoke suits from a tailor in Toronto. By nature I tend to shop around and do my homework before I purchase things. I work in the Financial District in Toronto and had no shortage of "high rent" places to visit and understand the world of MTM. In addition I relied pretty heavily on places like Ask Andy too. I had resigned myself that decent MTM or god forbid Bespoke was not going to come cheap and if I chose the former (MTM) I would have little control over the choices I would have on the overall design. That changed when a friend told me to visit his tailor on the Danforth. *That place is "Spiros" at 335 Danforth Avenue 416-466-6646 and they are having a 28th Anniversary Sale on bespoke suits.*

I hope you are sitting down...... But if you are in Toronto you can have a top top top notch suit made for *$800cdn or 2 suits for $1500cdn*. I'm not kidding! People barely believe me (yes even the Harry Rosen sales guys) when I tell them what I pay for my suits. The quality is worthy of 3x the price. My experience is outlined below! Tell Spiros that you read about the sale from Mike on Ask Andy's website - he will treat you like a king!

My friends - I knew the second I walked into the tiny 200 sq ft showroom that "this" was what I was looking for!! No wingback leather chairs, no shiny skin sales guy, no glossy books of what I could have, no not even a cappuccino machine to help pass the time.

Nope - I walked in the storefront of an artisan who has been making bespoke and MTM clothes for over 28 years in Toronto! The walls were packed with bolts of cloth, and a peek around the corner revealed 5-6 people cutting patterns and hand sewing fine menâ€™s suits. That is what I was looking for. I was starring into the belly of the bespoke beast. This was not a clearing house for suit orders faxed off to some manufacturer who may or may not get it right. This was the chance to have the suit measured by the same person who sews it.

Most people would expect to pay min.2-3k++ for the quality of cloth and workmanship I was about to purchase. The cloth was all from top Italian and English mills too, not some cheap burlap!

I walked out of there after ordering 5 suits ranging from 120's worsteds to 150 wool/cashmere blends. I got to choose every single part of the suit too. I decided on: Single breasted, side vented, 3 button, notched, natural waist, natural shoulder, colour of buttons, single pleat, stitched lapels, stitched pockets, choice of pocket style (jet,flap etc), pant cuffs, working "surgeon cuffs", of course fabric, Bemberg french-faced lining etc etc.

I had an initial fitting, a return fitting for the jacket and pants, and a final (which usually finishes it off). I didn't like the pant cuff and asked it be made shorter - "right away" was the response.

I have since taken friends and family to get suits made there and the experience gets better every time.

If you are wondering, I just ordered 3 more last week to take advantage of the great sale!

REMEMBER- Tell Spiros you read about it on from Mike on Ask Andy's website - he will treat you like a king!

*"Spiros" at 335 Danforth Avenue 416-466-6646. 1 bespoke suit for $800 Cdn or 2 for $1500cdn - INCREDIBLE quality and workmanship!*

Send me a message if you have any questions........

See my post below for a few pics of my fitting today (Jan07/06)

As requested I have posted a couple of picture of the Finished product in my posting below


----------



## chorse123

Hand sewing fine men's suits! Wow! Could your post be more suspect? I think not!


----------



## Mike In T.O.

> quote:_Originally posted by jasstoltz_
> 
> Hand sewing fine men's suits! Wow! Could your post be more suspect? I think not!


What a pity - I post in good faith a deal that my fellow Canadian's might want to look in to. I proudly own these amazing suits at very affordable prices and the best some clown can do is call my post suspect. Nothing suspect here, no relation in any way to the offer other than spreading the great feeling of getting great deals on great suits.


----------



## Yellman

What a pity - I post in good faith a deal that my fellow Canadian's might want to look in to. I proudly own these amazing suits at very affordable prices and the best some clown can do is call my post suspect. Nothing suspect here, no relation in any way to the offer other than spreading the great feeling of getting great deals on great suits. 


can u post som pics?


----------



## Mike In T.O.

> quote:_Originally posted by Yellman_
> 
> What a pity - I post in good faith a deal that my fellow Canadian's might want to look in to. I proudly own these amazing suits at very affordable prices and the best some clown can do is call my post suspect. Nothing suspect here, no relation in any way to the offer other than spreading the great feeling of getting great deals on great suits.
> 
> can u post som pics?


I am scheduled to go back during the first week of the New Year. During that visit I will try on the 3 new jackets and pants. I will venture to bring my camera to take pictures of the process. It think it may prove insightful for those who have never experienced nor witnessed the "evolution" of a well tailored suit. Stay tuned.....

Out of interest - has anybody in Toronto visited Spiros' and mentioned you heard about it on Ask Andy's? Would love to hear your thoughts and or review.


----------



## Mike In T.O.

> quote:_Originally posted by Yellman_
> 
> can u post som pics?


Yellman - as promised see the following link for a few pics I took today of one of my fittings. Pictured is a grey suit with brown window pane pattern. I wear brown shoes 95% of the time and all three of the suits I am getting this time around play on the "brown theme". On a whim today I asked Spiros to make this single brested suit with a "peak lapel". I kind of like the look but don't own any in that design yet. As you can see from the pic's it is still early in the process and I made the change with a reply from Spiros of "no problem". The pics show only one arm tacked on for now with the neck yet to be attached too. Spiros is busy making sure that everything is lining up before those elements get attached by hand. At this stage you can see all of the inner workings of the suit i.e. canvas lined etc.

You can also see "Clive" in the background cutting patterns on the table for other clients. It really is amazing how close to the process you can observe here. Also, my experience is that I have learned more about bespoke and MTM by visiting Spiros' place than some "talking head" salesperson with a measuring tape.

I have lost weight since my 5 other suits from last year and Spiros made note of it in my file. I also dropped off my 5 other suit pants to be taken in a 1/4" because of the weight loss. The request was once again "no problem". I will try and post some pic's as the process goes along. I should have the suits in a couple of weeks.

Yellman - if you have not already dropped by the store I encourage you to give it a shot. The deal just can't be beat in this city (or most city's for that matter). Once again you are looking at *1 suit for $800cdn or 2 suits for $1500cdn. Spiros' is at 335 Danforth Avenue 416-466-6646.*.

If you have any questions just drop me an email.

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d42/MikeinTO/SuitFittingatSpiros008.jpg

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d42/MikeinTO/SuitFittingatSpiros007.jpg

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d42/MikeinTO/SuitFittingatSpiros006.jpg


----------



## Romualdo

FYI

Spiros makes the suits for Europa Custom Tailors.

Trevor L. Furbay
Proprietor

ROMUALDO TAILORING CO.
www.romualdo.com


----------



## chorse123

Thank you for posting the pictures. I withdraw my previous sarcastic comments. Your wording made me suspect, and I apologize. It would be great to see the finished product.


----------



## nsoltz

As a former Toronto resident (and visited again last Sept), I wish I knew about Spiro's! I had known about Europa Custom Tailor. That is an amazing price (particularly since I would now be spending US $). Only problem would be maintaining the weight loss after eating my way through all the great Greek restaurants on the Danforth! Thanks for the photos and I know where I'm headed on my next Toronto trip.

Ned Soltz


----------



## Mike In T.O.

As requested I am posting two pictures of the "Finished Product". This is one of 3 brown suits I picked up this year. It is a really interesting cloth with brown pinstripe. I added a ticket pocket to this one during one of my fittings. I understand a few people have taken advantage of this great sale - glad to be of assistance in any way. For those unaware 1 suit for $800cdn or 2 suits for $1500cdn. Spiros' is at 335 Danforth Avenue 416-466-6646.
Email me if you have any questions.

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d42/MikeinTO/SuitFittingatSpiros003.jpg
https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d42/MikeinTO/SuitFittingatSpiros002.jpg

Sincerely,

Mike in T.O.


----------



## indylion

> quote:_Originally posted by Mike In T.O._
> 
> As requested I am posting two pictures of the "Finished Product". This is one of 3 brown suits I picked up this year. It is a really interesting cloth with brown pinstripe. I added a ticket pocket to this one during one of my fittings. I understand a few people have taken advantage of this great sale - glad to be of assistance in any way. For those unaware 1 suit for $800cdn or 2 suits for $1500cdn. Spiros' is at 335 Danforth Avenue 416-466-6646.
> Email me if you have any questions.
> 
> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d42/MikeinTO/SuitFittingatSpiros003.jpg
> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d42/MikeinTO/SuitFittingatSpiros002.jpg
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Mike in T.O.


This sales runs thru February.

never apologize for being well dressed or intelligent


----------



## Yellman

Thank you for the photos, I have some questions if you do not mind, 

Every tailor has a certain style a way they like ot make suits, would you say the following is accurite of this tailor?

The tailor puts more pads in his shoulders then average?

It would be nice to see a pic without your hand in the pocket and a view from the back


----------



## Mike In T.O.

Yellman, my apologies for not answering sooner. I have not visited the post in some time. In short, the answer is "no". The pictures probably could have been better, I had them snapped as I was literally going out the door that day. I was a bit at odds as how to acurately describe the "natural shoulder" used in this suit. Problem is I tossed out all of my other suits last year so I lacked a frame of reference to compare with. So, I ventured to well known menswear company here in Canada to get a reference from a well made off the rack suit maker. Lets call that retailer's initials H.R. and that designer H.B. to protect the parties involved. Suffice to say, the amount of "padding" used in my suits appears to be at best 2/3rds of the off the rack H.B. suits. I'm scratching my head now - perhaps I got short changed and I should go back and ask for more? Kidding!

Tongue and cheek aside - I encourage you to visit the shop. There is a good chance you will be able to not only feel for yourself a completed suit's shoulder. But, better yet there is more than a good chance that Spiro will let you see a "work in progress" shoulder for a peek at the real thing. Best part? If you don't like it, simply say "more or less". It really is that easy!

Would love to hear the experience of anyone else who has taken this offer up?

Mike



> quote:_Originally posted by Yellman_
> 
> Thank you for the photos, I have some questions if you do not mind,
> 
> Every tailor has a certain style a way they like ot make suits, would you say the following is accurite of this tailor?
> 
> The tailor puts more pads in his shoulders then average?
> 
> It would be nice to see a pic without your hand in the pocket and a view from the back


----------



## Il Canzoniere

I own two suits from Spiros of Toronto. For value, fit and selection of fabrics it's hard to beat this Danforth Ave. tailor. Whether I would consider his work true bespoke, is another matter. I don't believe he cuts new patterns for every new customer but he's very meticulous about fit.


----------



## seok

Sounds interesting, I might check it out when I'm in Toronto next month.

How many fittings does the tailor require?


----------



## Il Canzoniere

In my case, he did 2 fittings before the final sewing of the garments. After trying on the finished suits he would of made further alterations if necessary, which, in my case at least, were not required.


----------



## gpele1

I have recently purchased two suits from Spiros and thoroughly agree that Spiros and his team create wonderful suits. 

I had to do enough research to justify stepping into the world of MTM/Bespoke as I was only use to the RTW suits. I believed that there was no way that a tailor could charge only $800 CAD for MTM/Bespoke suits without sacrificing something, well, I was wrong. After the reading the posts from this website and with the advice of â€˜Mike in T.O.â€™, I began my journey into a new era of personal style. Spiros has set the bar so high that I do not even walk in to stores that sell suits of the rack anymore, or if I do itâ€™s only to confirm that I will not find anything that will fit better. 

Although the suit sale is over (two suits for $1500 or one for $800) I still think that it will be hard to beat the prices for the quality you receive. I have a charcoal and a navy suit and I am going back for a grey shadow stripe and perhaps a brown. If you are like me and need to wear a suit 5 days a week it can become a little uncomfortable near the end of the day when all you want to do is unbuckle your belt change into something more relaxing. They fit so well that it doesnâ€™t really even come to mind that I am wearing â€˜a suitâ€™.

All and all my experience at Spiros was pleasant. I would recommend that anyone who is considering MTM/Bespoke should check out SPRIOS, he is a true tailor.


----------



## lawgman

This is an old post but I have two questions for anyone who has had suits made at Spiros. 

Are his button holes hand sewn?

Is there a difference in price between the fabrics that he stocks versus the fabrics from the books?


----------



## ibucephalus

> quote:Are his button holes hand sewn?


As far as I can tell, no.



> quote:Is there a difference in price between the fabrics that he stocks versus the fabrics from the books?


Yes, the better the cloth, the more expensive the price. For example, while a suit made of in-stock fabric was $800 during the sale, a jacket made from cloth ordered from the Scabal Shetland book is $800 on its own.


----------



## lawgman

Thanks. This is similar to a tailor that I use in Toronto. Prices are low on in stock cloth and button holes are machined. This helps keeps prices in the $750 (generic super 100s) â€“ $1000+ range (Zegna) depending upon cloth. In fact, while my tailor does practically all the initial work on the suit, he sends it to Spiros to do some of the finishing such as lining. Like Spiros, if you order from the book, the prices are more. Prices are kept down at these tailors I presume because the cloth is purcahsed at the end of year or clearence.


----------



## johnnyblazini

Any know of this kind of action in Montreal?


----------



## klittler

*Spiros*

I am in need of a new work wardrobe and had just searched Spiros on StyleForum but found no direct comment on the quality of his work, so this string is very helpful.

I live both in close proximity to Spiros (a few blocks north on Fulton) and half a World away (I am stuck in the Middle East until the end of November) so can't get in there until the beginning of December. Is his suit sale an annual event and does anyone have a rough idea of its beginning and end dates?


----------



## Il Canzoniere

klittler,

Yes, Spiros suit sale is an annual event which, if I remember correctly, begins in January. He usually mails out a notice in December with the details. However, I'm sure if you explain to Spiros why you cannot attend during the sale itself, he will still "take care of you". I've been more than happy with my purchases from him. Great suits at a great price.


Il Canzoniere


----------



## Mike In T.O.

Klittler - Il Canzoniere is indeed correct, the sale is an annual event beginning in January. I called Roula (Spiros spouse) at the store last week to inquire on all of our behalf. She said that if people come in before January and mention "Ask Andy and Mike in T.O.", and if they had that special nudge, nudge, twinkle in their eye that she would be happy to entertain some "sale offerings".

OK - 1,2,3 ready? I'll race ya! I am due for another few this year too.

Mike in T.O.


----------



## lawgman

Mike, what is your opinion of the hand stitching on the lapels of a Spiros suit. The lapels I have seen include pic stitching that looks a little bit sloppy. Have you noticed it in any of your suits?


----------



## Mike In T.O.

Lawgman – I assume your question is genuine and I will treat it as such. You bring up an interesting question but an even more interesting line of discussion that may also be suited to the general discussion forum.

In short, let me answer the original question with an unequivocal NO! All of the hand stitching on my 8 suits is impeccable and in the event that it was sub-par you can be rest assured I would take it back and demand it fixed. One of your previous posts mentions that your tailor actually sends some of his work out to Spiro. I suspect the endorsement speaks for itself.

From my experience Spiro is a humble yet very proud man who prides himself on his work. From what I understand too, he is the only one who does the handwork on any of his suits. To me this highlights the importance he has for this element of a suit.

I think the broader discussion really is to what degree does one revere the “hand made” element of a tailored suit. Understand, this is in no way a subsidized excuse for poor workmanship. But, it is more so an overall appreciation for the charm, nuances, and subtleties that distinguish “mass produced hand made” from “one-off hand made”.

Here is a test – go to your local retailer that sells a RTW stitched lapel suit. Try and find one stitch or spacing that looks unique. Good chance you may spend some time to find it. 

On the record, these suits are certainly better made than the standard entry level fused suit. However, for me these suits lack character and subtleties I find in suits made locally and by smaller operation. The “human element” comes alive in Spiro’s suits and for many people like myself this is a sober relief in the world of gentlemen fashion where “mass produced faux bespoke” is creeping up. 

So, do Spiro’s suit convey the charm, subtleties and undercurrents that in fact a “human made this suit” yes. Have I experienced slipshod workmanship on any of my suits – unequivocally no. If I did would Spiro likely do something about – posthaste I suspect. Would my suit still look like a “human made it”? It better or I am going somewhere else!

Mike in T.O.


----------



## lawgman

Mike,

I assure you my question is genuine. I too enjoy supporting small businesses and local tailors. I have used 3 different tailors (for 5 suits total) in Toronto with varying degrees of success. The only common thread is that all of these tailors charge under $1000 and none of these tailors provide a true bespoke suit (i.e. creating an individualized paper pattern). For suits in the $700-$1000 range I don't expect perfection.

The one tailor that outsources to Spiros outsources at least the finishing of the jacket to him and his crew. How do I know? A tag in the pocket indicates such. It is my understanding that good hand pic stitching should be so subtle that it is barely visible to the eye. The pic stitching on the 2 suits that I know are outsourced to him is very obvious and visible to the eye. This does not make the suits bad, I was just wondering what your experience was. Of course it is possible that the contract sewing services offered by Spiros to other tailors is done by his employees and not him.

The degree of hand sewing from each tailor I have used is different. My most recent tailor uses the sewing machine a little bit in attaching the canvas to the lapels. My other tailors did not. But, the recent tailor's hand finishing of the lapels and buttonholes is impeccible so I am sure I will try him again. (see: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=58748&highlight=toronto)

Given your glowing reviews, I will probably get around to visiting Spiros sometime in the future.


----------



## speck

Does anyone know if the annual sale has started, and when it runs until? Thanks!


----------



## Mike In T.O.

speck said:


> Does anyone know if the annual sale has started, and when it runs until? Thanks!


Yes, Spiros' annual sale is once again being held. It runs until February 28th, 2007 and from my experience in the last couple of years things really start to get busy around this time too. This also reminds me that I had better get in there soon myself!!!

I got an email the other day from a fellow Ask Andy'er saying that he visited in December and is having a few suits/jackets being made for him. I hope he posts a review when he takes delivery.

I received their annual "Holiday Card" announcing the sale. Here are the particulars for this year's sale:
One suit $850 / Two Suits $1600
Sports Jackets w/Pants $850
Blazers w/Pants $850.

I think you have to agree the value is truly outstanding and from all of my experience the quality is top-notch!

If you have any questions call them and ask for either Spiro or Roula @ 416-466-6646.

Don't forget to tell them you read about it on Ask Andy's too!!!

Mike in T.O.


----------



## Mike In T.O.

*31st Anniversay Sale on Now!*

For all ye faithful (and for those new) - I just received my holiday card from Spiros yesterday. The card is also used to announce his Anniversary Sale every year. For those interested the sale runs from now until Feb 28/08.

It appears that Spiros has held over their pricing from last year which is nice to see (details below).

I was in there a couple of months ago and had 4 pairs of pants, a vest, and yes another suit made. After doing some research on Ask Andy's regarding some of the finer / esoteric elements of great pants we came up with a flat front, no cuff, no belt loops, daks tops or side tabs as they may be known, and that funny little "v" slit at the back, and button fly.

Designing them was kind of fun as Spiro, Roula and their cutter Clive were very gracious with ideas etc as I was looking for something different. I think they got nostalgic with the daks tops and "v" elements - they remembered years ago when this was very popular.

When I was there Spiros had a host of new fabrics and choices but as with anything hurry in for the best selection.

Details:
One suit $850 / Two Suits $1600
Sports Jackets w/Pants $850
Blazers w/Pants $850.

Spiros' is at 335 Danforth Avenue 416-466-6646.

Don't forget to tell them that you read about it on Ask Andy's!!!

Mike in T.O.


----------



## Sylvestre

Thanks for the original post. I've been lurking for a while and back in October took the plunge to get a suit done. Should be picking it up shortly and I'll definitely post up pics here.


----------



## Mike In T.O.

*Spiros Yearly Sale on Again!*

Though "value" has never goes out of fashion for me it was nice to receive Spiros Holiday Card the other day announcing his yearly anniversary sale. Throughout this current economic environment I suspect people will be looking for quality and value more than ever. From my personal experience and gauging the responses from others on Ask Andy's, I believe Spiros embodies that place in the market for fine handmade garments.

The details of Spiros sale are below for those interested:

One suit $875, Two suits $1,650
Sports jackets or Blazers with pants $875

Spiros is located at 335 Danforth Avenue in Toronto and can be reached at 416-466-6646.

Mention you read about the sale on Ask Andy's!


----------



## Midnight Blue

*You don't need to wait for a sale*

I called Spiros today to ask what their regular prices start at and was amazed to find out that the starting price is "$900, $950". That's only $75 more than the sale price!


----------



## Rooney Tunes

Does anyone have any additional pics of suits from Spiro's? I am very intrigued.


----------



## Beanboy

There's also this place in Markham call Valenzia that does bespoke offshore at $500 a pop.


----------



## wetnose

Beanboy said:


> There's also this place in Markham call Valenzia that does bespoke offshore at $500 a pop.


You really can't call it "bespoke" without a proper basted fitting.

Also...I have strong doubts about the quality of the fabric @ $500 all in.


----------



## Beanboy

I decided to give this Valenzia Bespoke place a try a few weeks ago, just got my shirts back. I must say, they did a pretty decent job for the price I paid. ($210 for 3 shirts) Better than my Maxwell shirts, however, I've had better shirts.. some of the pattern match up on the stripes is not done right and the collar seems to be squash a little from shipping. The fit and fabric is pretty good though. 

They sell suits as well, but I've already bought the 2 suits recently at Harry Rosen, maybe I'll give them a try next year when I am in the market.


----------



## Mike In T.O.

For me it's that time of year again! I have to admit I was a bit reserved this time last year with all of the economic uncertainty and only bought a Sports jacket.

As a rule I use the annual Spiro's Custom Suit Sale to retire a few suits and replenish with new ones. With things looking a bit better in the economy I intend to get back to my routine again. I thought I would pass along some of the sale particulars for those of you in Toronto, or for those who happen to visit here on occassion. I am told that Spiros just received a large shipment of great new fabrics in anticipation of their upcoming sale too.

The sale runs from December thru February and it looks like Spiros is holding the same pricing as last year too:

One custom suit is $875 or two custom suits for $1650.

Same pricing if you opt for custom pants w/ Blazer or Sports jacket.

Spiros is located at 335 Danforth Avenue in Toronto -(416)466-6646

Tell them you heard about the sale on Ask Andy's!!!

Link to map: https://maps.google.ca/maps?f=q&sou...+Ave,+Toronto,+Toronto+Division,+Ontario&z=16


----------



## Mike In T.O.

*Spiros Winter Sale 2010/2011 - holds prices for 3rd year in a row!*

Well 2010 marks the 6th year that I have been entrusting Spiros for my sartorial needs. It also marks the 6th year that I will be taking advantage of his winter sale to invest in another timeless addition to my wardrobe. I have traditionally used this sale to add interesting pieces to my collection. I have assembled what I consider a good "core" of the standards and now look for more esoteric and interesting fabrics, patterns etc. - there is nothing like an interesting master tailored jacket to strike up a conversation!

This year I will be adding at least 2 additional suits and a sports jacket to my repertoire.

Details of Spiros 2010/2011Winter sale:

The sale runs from December thru February and Spiros looks to be holding his incredible pricing for a third year in a row.

One master tailored custom suit is $875 or two for $1650.

Same pricing if you opt for custom pants w/ Blazer or Sports jacket.

Spiros is located at 335 Danforth Avenue in Toronto - (416)466-6646

Tell them you heard about the sale on Ask Andy's!!!

Link to map: https://maps.google.ca/maps?f=q&sourc...,+Ontario&z=16


----------



## Mike In T.O.

*Spiros Winter Sale 2011/2012 - One month left!!! - prices remain for 4th year in a row*

This year I was a little late getting to Spiros annual sale. I managed to head down with a friend and we both picked out amazing jacket and pant combo's. Of course I tacked on an additional suit as I am at the stage of having to retire some of my well worn orginals each year.

This was the first introduction my friend had to our fine world of tailored clothing and I was not surprised when he phoned me after wearing his jacket for the first time. He went on to tell me that he didn't take it off all night because it just fit so well. We all know that is often the case but it is nice to see others "join our club".

Details of Spiros 2011/2012 Winter sale:

There is only one month left as the sale is on until the end of February.

One master tailored custom suit is $875 or two for $1650. This is the 4th year Spiros is holding its prices firm which is great to see.

Same pricing if you opt for custom pants w/ Blazer or Sports jacket.

Spiros is located at 335 Danforth Avenue in Toronto - (416)466-6646

Tell them you heard about the sale on Ask Andy's!!!

Link to map: https://maps.google.ca/maps?f=q&sourc...,+Ontario&z=16


----------



## Mike In T.O.

*Spiros 36th Anniversary Sale now on*

I am approaching 2012/13 as an "investment year" when it comes to clothing. You may have experienced this before too where many suits etc appear to all be getting "tired" at the same time. So this year I convinced myself that it was time to reinvest in my wardrobe. Most years I add a suit or two but this year I "took the plunge". I visited Spiros in October and picked out a new Barberis blue suit in wool/mohair; a blue and grey pinstripe suit; one grey windowpane; and 4 sports jackets that allow me to mix & match numerous looks.

While picking up my new clothes I noticed the postcard that Spiros mails out to clients for their annual sale. It also explains why the place appeared to be stocked with many new bolts of fabric. The sale is on now and runs until the end of February if you are looking for a deal.

(Details from this year's postcard)
One master tailored custom suit is $875 or two for $1650. This is the 5th year Spiros is holding its prices firm which is great to see.

Same pricing if you opt for custom pants w/ Blazer or Sports jacket.

Spiros is located at 335 Danforth Avenue in Toronto - (416)466-6646

Tell them you heard about the sale on Ask Andy's!!!


----------



## Mike In T.O.

*Spiros 37th Annual Sale*

This year I have decided to add 5 incredible new additions to the wardrobe. Last years' addition of sports coats opened a new world for me so I decided to continue the trend. This year I decided on 2 jackets and 3 suits for my work and casual attire. Spiros has some really interesting fabrics as part of this years sale. As usual he spent time with me going over the small details of how I wanted each piece designed. There is no replacement for talking to the actual people who are going to make your suit. Made in Canada quality never goes out of style!

(Details from this year's sale postcard that I received last week)

One master tailored custom suit is $875 or two for $1650. This is the 6th year in a row Spiros is holding its prices firm which is great to see.

Same pricing if you opt for custom pants w/ Blazer or Sports jacket.

Spiros is located at 335 Danforth Avenue in Toronto - (416)466-6646

Tell them you heard about the sale on Ask Andy's!!!


----------



## Mike In T.O.

Mike In T.O. said:


> This year I have decided to add 5 incredible new additions to the wardrobe. Last years' addition of sports coats opened a new world for me so I decided to continue the trend. This year I decided on 2 jackets and 3 suits for my work and casual attire. Spiros has some really interesting fabrics as part of this years sale. As usual he spent time with me going over the small details of how I wanted each piece designed. There is no replacement for talking to the actual people who are going to make your suit. Made in Canada quality never goes out of style!
> 
> (Details from this year's sale postcard that I received last week)
> 
> One master tailored custom suit is $875 or two for $1650. This is the 6th year in a row Spiros is holding its prices firm which is great to see.
> 
> Same pricing if you opt for custom pants w/ Blazer or Sports jacket.
> 
> Spiros is located at 335 Danforth Avenue in Toronto - (416)466-6646
> 
> Tell them you heard about the sale on Ask Andy's!!!


Check out this link https://games.postmedia.com/news/20-questions-for-ron-maclean to see Spiros outfitting Canada's very own Ron McLean in preparation for the Olympics!


----------



## Mike In T.O.

Once again Spiros is running their Anniversary sale. Spiros is celebrating 38 years of dressing distinguished gentlemen from around the world.

This year I will be adding another few suits to keep my wardrobe fresh and updated.

This year 1 master tailored custom suit is $899 or two for $1700. 

Same pricing if you opt for custom pants w/ Blazer or Sports jacket. 

An incredible value at any price in my opinion!

For those who have never visited - Spiros is located at 335 Danforth Avenue in Toronto - (416)466-6646

Tell them you heard about the sale on Ask Andy’s!!!


----------

